# implatation or early period?



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

I had slight cramping and spotting at 6am then the spotting got worse and the cramping eased now it's the other way around. 
I'm always 28-29 days and not due til 28th/29th Apr my OTD is 27th and as i'm on pessaries don't usually get AF until 2 days after i have stopped them.
Spotting has been v light pinky brown and not enough to show on my liner. Pain low down in belly. Anyone had this as it's driving me mad not knowing which one this is.


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh honey, this waiting is such a crap time and yet can be such a joyous one.  Really hard to know what the pains or bleeding is about.  Even period like bleeding can be ok way into your pregnancy.  I feel your pain, its hard to find something to distract you when it gets to this, but thats my only advice to keep you from driving yourself crazy!  Good luck, really praying it will end positively for you xxx


----------



## Missy123 (Sep 12, 2009)

sabah thanks for your reply but i think AF has arrived and the cramps seem to have stopped so i think we are looking at ICSI next.    xx


----------



## sabah m (Jul 11, 2008)

Really sorry it didn't work this time, S


----------

